# Bill Yao dial / hands on M4



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's my M4. I wear this a lot at work. This is very much a question of personal taste, but I think some of the M series dials are a bit busy.

Here's one solution:


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The marks you can see are dust. The dial is well finished, the borders on the indices are very pronounced and lume is great. Although the dial appears bland when you look at it closely there is a bit of detail there. I like it. Mr Wajs should make one like this. I'm not that keen on the new model mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

"Although the dial appears bland "

Im glad you said it, but not trying to be too critical. I suppose we are used to seeing watches with at least something written on it.

Did you fit the parts yourself?

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

No Roy's recommended watchmaker Graham Morris fitted them for me to a watch I had got from Roy.

I'm not quite at that stage...









Yes it is a very functional look, which I sometimes like. I like the odd colourful dial too.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree David, I sometimes cannot see the point of these add on dials. After all a Rolex Sub has lots on the dial yet I bet no one would change it for one of these plain ones , or maybe they would ?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I generally prefer untouched original dials but I had read a lot of posts about Bill Yao items and thought I would give this a try, and I do like the end result.

It does look better in reality because the dial appears less "flat" than in my crap photo.

Usually though, I agree that it is would be better to leave a watch alone and choose one you like in the first place. I quite liked the no-date M4 the way it is, definitely my favourite M series. Good little watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Who is Graham Morris and how can he be contacted? Does the gentleman have a website?

Thank you,

Stan.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here it is, I must have passed a small fortune his way for repairs.

Graham Morris

GLM Watch Services

Unit R11

Bolton Enterprise Centre

Washington Street

Bolton

BL3 5EY

tel/fax 01204 393881

email: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Thanks, if you trust him that's good enough.

Stan.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Graham has done a couple of watches of mine and I have another with him at the moment. His work seems spot on and he is good to deal with.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ta, Si


----------

